# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Albumi im.

## PINK

Raindrops...








I love Chopin.

----------


## ATMAN

> I love Chopin.


muzika eshte ushqimi i shpirtit

----------


## PINK

Sky battle..



predator at night..

----------


## PINK

e di, e kam shkrepur dhe here te tjera kameran per te tilla foto, po nuk i rezistova dot prape tundimit per ta ri-shkrepur perseri...


dandelion wishes..




Just blowin' in the wind..

----------


## PINK

edhe pak e u poqen fiqte. lol

----------


## PINK



----------


## ATMAN

> 


kete foto ta mora se ishte e bukur shume dhe si gjithmone e hodha matane ne profilin tim ne fb

----------


## PINK

thnx  for sharing my fotos me miqte e tu Atman.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK

Lazy sunday.Grilled Branzino aka Levrek. Pak sallate, nje gote vere, ca muzike, voila. Dreka gati . Aq lazy sa dhe aty jashte e hengra, ne bace. Koha ishte perfekt, qielli blu dhe fresket.

----------

Elian70 (31-08-2013)

----------


## PINK

Miami Skyline. (me sjell ne mend Miami Vice, eh lol)

----------

Erald123 (08-09-2013)

----------


## PINK

South Beach, Miami.

----------


## PINK



----------


## Plaku me kostum

Shume te bukura fotografite  :buzeqeshje:

----------

PINK (08-09-2013)

----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK

sunrise.

----------


## PINK

You must not blame me if I do talk to the clouds

----------

FREUD (30-09-2013)

----------


## PINK

one sunrise at a time...

----------


## PINK

Tampa, Fl.

qielli ishte fantastik atje!

----------

